# Bad Donkey! BAD! BAD!



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

My donkeys are doing really well. Both Sophie and Dominick are learning to lead and super sweet.

As far as being a guard animal, well. They are kept with the goats at night, but during the day they are out on pasture and dry lot. This morning though Sophie picked up a goat by the neck that was in her way. April was trying to eat some grain, which I don't normally put out. Sophie wanted it all. Understandable, but I don't really want her picking up my goats. She did not shake her, just held her to a moment. Distressing to both the kid and me. 

Now I know that some are going to think I should just shoot her, based on other threads, but that isn't going to happen. :wink: 

For those of you who have actual experience with donkeys as livestock guardian animals is this a huge warning sign? An adjustment period thing? Just a food thing? They are a little cramped in the area right now. I have a new fencing going in, but it is not done yet. 

Also what do I to help Dominick become a LGA?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't think anyone here wants you to shoot her for something so small as that!

I would just keep an eye on the goaties, the goats will learn to keep their distance during feeding time. This is normal equine behavior, there's really not much you can do about it except for spreading the feed and grain out so they're not so cramped.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Yeah, I knew it was normal for the donkey. I have had horses for most of my life. 90% of the time in my own backyard. I just was not sure if this meant she would not be a good guard.

I normally don't feed the goats anything other than hay with the donkeys in there, but i was trying something. The goat do have vertical space and spend most of their time above the donkey's head while they are in there. Soon they will have a larger area. I alway make sure that there is hay up there for the goats so they can get enough. 

I am not sure if these donkeys will be good gaurds anyway. They don't care if my dogs are around them or not. Some chickens were roosting in with the goats and donkeys at night and something got them, so obviously she didn't chase it off, or at least chase it off in time. Although the big climbing structure is in the middle so she may have just been in the wrong place to do anything.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

a possiblity with your chickens could be an owl too, even if you have never heard them. In which case a donkey couldn't be of much help. My mini donkey never really chases off dogs either.


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

I have a 6month old (very large) LGD puppy. The other day she picked up one of the kids. 
This kid is an orphan. The puppy tries to play with her like she is another dog. We have separated the puppy from the kids. Our problem is she is too far away for us to reprimand her. We ordered a shock :shocked: collar and just got it in the mail Friday. I will keep you posted. I have know idea if this would work on a donkey. 
My husband has been known to flip a goat on its side when is picking to hard on a kid, beating up on the puppy and sometimes when they are eating his tree and he is having trouble getting their attention to get them away from it. Did I mention that we have Alpines! It is a sight to see. :shocked: :slapfloor:

Squirt gun works on my dogs and usually on the goats would it work on the donkey?
Keep us posted on how the donkeys are doing. Don't shoot the donkey.

Suellen


----------



## Steskaprukov (Mar 21, 2013)

Normal behavior for the donkey. It's showing the goat kid to leave it's food alone or else. 

Had a horse do this with a full grown goat when I was just a kid. The goat was fine and NEVER bothered the horse's food again. Ever. 

Donkey I have now- regularly bites my wether but the darn wether (he must be a bit dull witted) does not quit stealing donkey feed. Wether asks for it. I'm surprised Donkey hasn't kicked him or thrown him. 

Glad you're not going to shoot your donkey.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yep ..if you ever watch a mommy donkey wit her babies...they pick them up by the main..which as a hard muscle..Your donkey was making a point lol I would not feed grain while the donkeys are in with them...donkeys dont need it and get fat rel easy.if they do need grain do t being thin or in milk then they need horse grain ..Jennies can be quite the crab when in heat..so keep and eye on them..we have three mini Jennys and all do well with the goats..we have one small Standard jenney who lives with the sheep..she is awesome..and we have now two baby jacks who we will fix..Our Donkeys had a getting to know you time with our dogs...and excepted them as part of the farm..when my daughter came over and brought her dog...a Lab, Calahula Great dame cross lol...one of my ladies charged him out of the pen ...lol..he learned quick not stay away from that pen lol..


----------

